# Can 600EX-RT Be Used As Optical Slave With Elinchrom Like Nikon SB900 In SU-4



## ptortora (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a newbie with Canon and used to use the Nikon SB900 flashes in SU-4 mode which makes them a manual, optical slave that would fire when any studio flash went off. Im trying to do the same with the Canon RT600EX but can't find a way for them to fire completely independent of the camera / ST-E3 controller. Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2013)

You need an optical slave trigger. 

http://www.flashzebra.com/opticalslaves/index.shtml

Many are not compatible with Canon EX Speedlites. The ones with the green bases at the above link are the ones you want.


----------



## ptortora (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you for the link to the appropriate optical slave and advice. I shall order a few to keep in my bag. It's too bad that this great flash can communicate via radio and infrared, but Canon left out a plain vanilla optical trigger. Go figure. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

you need one of these if you are using your elinchrom skyport trigger

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ELINCHROM-UNIVERSAL-SKYPORT-RECEIVER-/200875414574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2ec51b942e

then hook up the 600ex with the pc sync cable and run in manual


----------



## KeoRS (Aug 26, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> you need one of these if you are using your elinchrom skyport trigger
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ELINCHROM-UNIVERSAL-SKYPORT-RECEIVER-/200875414574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2ec51b942e
> 
> then hook up the 600ex with the pc sync cable and run in manual



Hi, WickedWombat;

I've tried this setup and I cannot get the 600EX-RT to work when triggered from my Elinchrom transmitter hooked on my 5DIII hot shoe. I have the following gear:

-Elinchrom Ranger Quadra Hybrid (built-in skyport)
-Elinchrom Transmitter plugged in my 5DIII hot shoe
-Canon 600EX-RT
-FlashZebra female hot shoe to PC adapter/cable
-Elinchrom Receiver plugged to the 600EX-RT via the FlashZebra adapter

My 600EX-RT is in manual mode. Oddly, if I trigger my 600EX-RT on the flash unit directly it then communicates with my Elinchrom ranger quadra hybrid system and all flashes (including the 600EX-RT) trigger together wirelessly. However, if I trigger my flash system via my Elinchrom transmitter or the test flash button on my ranger hybrid, ONLY the Elinchroms fire and not the 600EX-RT.

Why would it only work one way? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kevin


EDIT -

Woohoo! I guess I had to finally post my question after all my searching to finally find the solution: set to ETTL and Group B. Then poof! Elinchrom system can wirelessly trigger my 600EX-RT using a Skyport Receiver and FlashZebra female hot shoe to 3.5mm adapter.

Posted the above solution for any other member who might run into this issue!

Kev


----------

